# 2013 Buick Encore Review



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

They (GM) should've kept the Pontiac Vibe! This is NOT a Vibe replacement, not even close!

And, it weighs as much as a Cruze does!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

25city/33hwy. No thanks. I previously mentioned on another thread on here about the encore with that bad of MPG one would be better off buying the Chevy Equinox or GMC Terrain with the 2.4L ecotec, its rated at 22city/32hwy.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> They (GM) should've kept the Pontiac Vibe! This is NOT a Vibe replacement, not even close!


Though I agree the vibe was great, it always was just a toyota matrix at heart. Can still buy one reasonably priced.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Though I agree the vibe was great, it always was just a toyota matrix at heart. Can still buy one reasonably priced.


...I don't believe so after 2013 as Toyota seems to be discontinuing the Matrix:

Despite being big in Canada, Toyota Matrix future unsure

http://www.autotribute.com/20345/toyota-matrix-discontinued-in-us/


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I don't believe so after 2013 as Toyota seems to be discontinuing the Matrix:
> 
> Despite being big in Canada, Toyota Matrix future unsure
> 
> Toyota Matrix will be Discontinued in U.S. | AutoTribute


Thats really too bad, it was probably the only toyota I would have bought. I really enjoyed the vibe I drove, the 1.8L auto got the same MPG I get with the cruze.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Thats really too bad, it was probably the only toyota I would have bought. I really enjoyed the vibe I drove, *the 1.8L auto got the same MPG I get with the cruze*.


...exactly my experience & sentiment: wife's 2011 Cruze LTZ gets *32+MPG *and my 2009 Pontiac Vibe gets *32+MPG*.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd buy one. It looks great, and there's no way it's underpowered. The Cruze moves out great and they are about the same weight with the same engine. I wouldn't compare this to the Vibe--which I considered a station wagon. I almost bought one, but my wife hated it and we went with a then new body style Malibu in 2008. I consider this an SUV/crossover. I'd like better MPG, but with AWD the Equinox only gets 20 mpg in the city--which is near the top of it's class.


----------

